# Dwarf gourami in groups



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

If dwarf gourami's are so aggressive, then who are they housed together?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm not sure that I understand the question but I'll try to answer as best as I can. Are you asking why are they housed together if they're so aggressive? Or how?

You can house a pair (male and female) in a 10g. Think of them like peaceful Bettas, a pair of males can be housed together but in larger tanks (17g I believe, along with being densely planted), since they are territorial. Girls can live together in a sorority just likes Bettas, or one boy and a group of girls.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Micho said:


> I'm not sure that I understand the question but I'll try to answer as best as I can. Are you asking why are they housed together if they're so aggressive? Or how?
> 
> You can house a pair (male and female) in a 10g. Think of them like peaceful Bettas, a pair of males can be housed together but in larger tanks (17g I believe, along with being densely planted), since they are territorial. Girls can live together in a sorority just likes Bettas, or one boy and a group of girls.


My friend has three males in a 30g and they are fine together. I had mine with a betta and he killed him.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

30 gallons is enough room for each fish to establish it's own territory. They may not like each other but they have room to get away from each other if a fight occurs.
Anabantoids should not be mixed.. There is more aggression naturally between two species than between same species (except between 2 male domestic betta lol).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Since the thing is, yes if packed in close quarters male Dwarf Gouramis will beat the living crap out of each other, but if you give them enough space per fish and let them set up their own territory, they really won't touch each other, maybe some chasing but that's probably it, if the tank is densely planted to break the line of sight, even better.

But like Olympia said, Gouramis + Bettas, they should never be housed together.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

but alas Max my big "Tuffy" Passed away from Gourami disease. He was afraid of my clown pleco


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ugh. Iridovirus is a real pain. From what I hear it's not contagious between species though.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He had a little pimple that went away then flared up causing his lip to fall off or something. Made me really really sad.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

You know I was wondering the same thing about dwarf gouramis. lol
So you can keep females together just fine? How do you tell the males and females apart?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I highly doubt you'll find a female anywhere. 
They look like this, or can be more silver with no stripes, or very fades stripes.
http://www.freewebs.com/loopys/Dwarflimapair.JPG
In general all of the ones at any pet shop are males. I've been looking online but have had no luck so far either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I want to get those sparkling gourami's or squeaking gourami's whatever they are called. The ones that chirp


----------

